# Black Coyote



## Snakeman (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's a black coyote that my trail cam captured in Elbert County.

The Snakeman


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

He needs a cross -hair put on him. Maybe you will see him soon from the stand. I shot at one during bow season but struck some limbs and missed. That one is still on my radar screen!


----------



## congo (Nov 24, 2006)

nice pic. i wish i could see one down here in turner county. he would be toast.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 24, 2006)

would look good on the mantle


----------



## leo (Nov 25, 2006)

*Nice TC pic Kenn*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2006)

Good thing the trail cam has a good flash.  He could hide real good in the dark.  Thanks for sharing the photo.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice lookin' animal.  My cousin took one about 2 weeks ago down here.

Black with silver high-lights.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Snakeman (Dec 21, 2006)

*BLACK COYOTE UPDATE*

One_shot_no_mor got another trail cam picture of the black coyote last week.

Yesterday, I found the black coyote on the side of the road, where someone dumped him after killing him (same place the scum dumps their deer remains).

Shame they didn't value the animal more.

The Snakeman


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2006)

Yep, you are right Snakeman. My nephew has a black yote mounted, shore is Purty. If 'n I shot a black 'un, I'd have to stuff him.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 23, 2006)

I got one mounted here in my living room. He's a pretty neat looking critter. I got him in kind of a stalikng type pose. Expensive as heck to get done though. Taxidermist charged something like $450.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2006)

It was a purty animal, no doubt that. Woulda made a fine pelt.


----------



## mshipman (Dec 23, 2006)

heres another black


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 24, 2006)

he make a great back quiver for my arrows


----------

